# Low gluten flour



## bakelover (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi,

Can I replace low-gluten flour with gluten-free flour in baking? It’s very hard to find low-gluten flour in Australia.

Thanks


----------



## Dillbert (Oct 13, 2009)

bakelover said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I replace low-gluten flour with gluten-free flour in baking? It’s very hard to find low-gluten flour in Australia.
> 
> Thanks



could be a bit iffy - may work okay in recipes that don't "rise" much.
"gluten free" is most often a dietary restriction and baking totally gluten free is challenging.

"common names" may be at the root of the issue - generalizing, flours are "hard" i.e. higher gluten content 
to 
"soft" i.e. lower gluten content

"general guidelines" - each brand may differ 
Protein     content aka "gluten"
5-8%     Cake Flour
8-10%     Pastry Flour
10-11.5%     All-Purpose Flour
11-13%     Bread Flour
14% and up     High-Gluten Flour

and of course there's the English to English issue:
/quote
In Britain, many flours go by names different than those from America. Some American flours and British equivalents include:
    * Cake and pastry flour = soft flour
    * All-purpose flour = plain flour
    * Bread flour = strong flour, hard flour
    * Self-rising flour = self-raising flour
    * Whole-wheat flour = wholemeal flour
/unquote


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm with Dillbert - you didn't say what you were trying to bake but I would go with a soft (which is a low-gluten) flour rather than gluten-free.


----------

